# May 189 applicants visa not granted



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello, guys,

I am 189 applicant and submitted application on 24 May, not granted yet. When I called 131881 the operator told me I was assigned to team 6 on July. But co didn't contact me, it's still in progress now.

Are there some brothers have the same situation like me? Do u know is there some extra means to contact DIBP?

My time line

24 May elodged
6 June main documents uploaded including PCC
10 June med uploaded
27 July get laid off, 1022 uploaded to declare change

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Dear friend,

I'm on the same boat.
I provided the last document on July, 24th (my spouse's IELTS certificate), so I guess that's one of the things that is impacting my application.

I called that DIBP number yesterday, but the recorded message says that if you have a CO allocated, you should call them... I have a CO, however I don't have their info as I'm doing my application through an agent.
I spoke to my agent who says that this time frame is absolutely normal and I should not be comparing my application with others because each one has their own particularities.

Are you a single applicant? What's ou ANZCO code? Did you have any issues with your medicals?

Good luck to us!

Here's my timeline in case you can't see my signature on your iPhone app:

*Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111* | *IELTS*: 26/10/2013 (R:9 L:9 S:8 W:8) | *ACS*: Submitted 15/02/2014 - Received 17/04/2014 | *EOI (65 points) *: 22/04/2014 | *Invite *: 28/04/2014 | *Visa 189 Lodged:* 09/05/2014 | *Medicals:* 20/05/2014 | *CO Allocated:* 27/05/2014 | *Spouse IELTS:* 10/07/2014 (certificate provided to CO on 24/07/2014) | *Grant:* ??? |


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> Dear friend, I'm on the same boat. I provided the last document on July, 24th (my spouse's IELTS certificate), so I guess that's one of the things that is impacting my application. I called that DIBP number yesterday, but the recorded message says that if you have a CO allocated, you should call them... I have a CO, however I don't have their info as I'm doing my application through an agent. I spoke to my agent who says that this time frame is absolutely normal and I should not be comparing my application with others because each one has their own particularities. Are you a single applicant? What's ou ANZCO code? Did you have any issues with your medicals? Good luck to us! Here's my timeline in case you can't see my signature on your iPhone app: Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 | IELTS: 26/10/2013 (R:9 L:9 S:8 W:8) | ACS: Submitted 15/02/2014 - Received 17/04/2014 | EOI (65 points) : 22/04/2014 | Invite : 28/04/2014 | Visa 189 Lodged: 09/05/2014 | Medicals: 20/05/2014 | CO Allocated: 27/05/2014 | Spouse IELTS: 10/07/2014 (certificate provided to CO on 24/07/2014) | Grant: ??? |


I Am also 263111!  60 points claimed
Ielts 12/10/2013. 7 7.5 7 7 Overall 7
EOI invited 12/5/2014
Elodged 24 May
my medicals is ok
I submitted with my wife,no kids

I think my case is complex, 5 reference letters, 10 years experience. My Acs is also reviewed, more tax paper and pays lips need to be checked.

and one company I worked in 2006 has closed, so a lawer declaration letter is also made.

I guess that's why my case is so slow.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

The same story with me as I am also 189 May applicant. I lodged visa application on May 16 and was assigned a CO three weeks after. Last documents (PCC+eMedical) were uploaded on June 19 and 21 correspondingly. I know that my case was forwarded to medical team for further analysis as I have health related issues.


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

*263111 Delay*

Guys,

This might sound strange but do you think its the occupation code? I couldnt help but notice that most of the 263111 appln are lagging behind? Did any one talk to DIBP about this. Does this have something to do with Ministerial quota for Network engineers.

I am from 263111 as well. Would love to know exactly whats happening. There is a thread dedicated for 263111 applicants, I will repost this message there and see if any seniors can help!


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> The same story with me as I am also 189 May applicant. I lodged visa application on May 16 and was assigned a CO three weeks after. Last documents (PCC+eMedical) were uploaded on June 19 and 21 correspondingly. I know that my case was forwarded to medical team for further analysis as I have health related issues.


Hi tomato,

Can you share your occupation code with us?


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi nickzhangnan,

Did they gave you any reasons for the delay, you are almost into the 4th month, if there has been no contact from DIBP you can definitely contact them, Call them up and get the no of the case officer or the team thats handling your case and contact them asap. They should keep you informed after the 3 month timeline atleast, by any chance did you get any delay mail


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> *Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111*





nickzhangnan said:


> I Am also 263111





arunm86 said:


> This might sound strange but do you think its the occupation code? I couldnt help but notice that most of the 263111 appln are lagging behind? Did any one talk to DIBP about this. Does this have something to do with Ministerial quota for Network engineers.
> 
> I am from 263111 as well. Would love to know exactly whats happening. There is a thread dedicated for 263111 applicants, I will repost this message there and see if any seniors can help!





arunm86 said:


> Hi tomato,
> 
> Can you share your occupation code with us?


Holy ****. I'm also 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer. May be it's just a coincidence?


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Jul 12, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Holy ****. I'm also 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer. May be it's just a coincidence?


Looks like you guys are building up a Network here


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Holy ****. I'm also 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer. May be it's just a coincidence?


No way its a coincidence mate, Four of us with same occupation code! Something fishy is going on and there no information published and not even a explanation note to anyone of this delay!!!!!


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Time to Bump this and bring it to the attention of senior members on this forum


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> No way its a coincidence mate, Four of us with same occupation code! Something fishy is going on and there no information published and not even a explanation note to anyone of this delay!!!!!


Mate, as I can see from your signature you lodged visa application on June 9 and have already been assigned with CO. I don't think you have serious reason for worry.

As for nickzhangnan chances are that he will be granted directly without CO assigning.


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> No way its a coincidence mate, Four of us with same occupation code! Something fishy is going on and there no information published and not even a explanation note to anyone of this delay!!!!!


I called them this Monday, phone number 131881
They told me no blocking issues ,just wait since the work is in progress now.
Now all work is handled by team, not by a single co.
so maybe we 263111 guys can only wait for more time.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

I applied on May 17...please check my timeline and details:

IELTS_12OCT'13: 8.0 (L: 8.5, R: 8.5, W: 7.5, S: 7.0) | EA (ANZ 233411, Electronics Engineer): 10APR'14 (CDR Applied 11NOV'13) | EOI (*189*) Submitted: 60points, 27APR'14 | Invitation: 12MAY'14 | *Visa Lodged (Offshore): 17MAY'14 *| PCC: 13MAY'14 | Form80: 27MAY'14 | Medical: 9JUN'14 | ALL documents front loaded | Contact DIBP: 22AUG2014, CO: Adelaide Team 2 | Email from CO: Not Yet | *Grant: *:violin:


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> I applied on May 17...please check my timeline and details: IELTS_12OCT'13: 8.0 (L: 8.5, R: 8.5, W: 7.5, S: 7.0) | EA (ANZ 233411, Electronics Engineer): 10APR'14 (CDR Applied 11NOV'13) | EOI (189) Submitted: 60points, 27APR'14 | Invitation: 12MAY'14 | Visa Lodged (Offshore): 17MAY'14 | PCC: 13MAY'14 | Form80: 27MAY'14 | Medical: 9JUN'14 | ALL documents front loaded | Contact DIBP: 22AUG2014, CO: Adelaide Team 2 | Email from CO: Not Yet | Grant: :violin:


Buddy, we took IELTS in the same day ,got EOI invitation also ^_^

I am in team 6 Adelaide, no co contact too.

Don't worry, u will get your visa soon, believe all of us will achieve it, cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

nickzhangnan said:


> Buddy, we took IELTS in the same day ,got EOI invitation also ^_^
> 
> I am in team 6 Adelaide, no co contact too.
> 
> ...


Glad to see the mathes
Can I ask which country you are from?


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Mate, as I can see from your signature you lodged visa application on June 9 and have already been assigned with CO. I don't think you have serious reason for worry. As for nickzhangnan chances are that he will be granted directly without CO assigning.


We will all achieve it, I am so happy to see many 263111 here. Spider guys always have power to solve every problems in work and life, visa also! 

I will cross finger and pray now ^_^

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> No way its a coincidence mate, Four of us with same occupation code! Something fishy is going on and there no information published and not even a explanation note to anyone of this delay!!!!!


I remembered a post in this forum suspected applications are handled by Sol list, maybe we we are in the queue already.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Glad to see the mathes Can I ask which country you are from?


From China, Beijing. I hope to locate in NSW if visa is granted.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

nickzhangnan said:


> Buddy, we took IELTS in the same day ,got EOI invitation also ^_^
> 
> I am in team 6 Adelaide, no co contact too.
> 
> ...


Hello... one more question, whotold who told you that everything is handled by a team not by an individual case officer? Have you come to know it from DIBP? Because when I called them, they told me my CO name and team.


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> Hello... one more question, whotold who told you that everything is handled by a team not by an individual case officer? Have you come to know it from DIBP? Because when I called them, they told me my CO name and team.


The DIBP operator told me that, the lady told me team is 6, but case is handled by team, so I can not have the name of co.
I think you are lucky to know your co , if necessary you can contact him directly .

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

nickzhangnan said:


> The DIBP operator told me that, the lady told me team is 6, but case is handled by team, so I can not have the name of co.
> I think you are lucky to know your co , if necessary you can contact him directly .
> 
> Good luck!
> ...


They just told me the name. I asked for the contact detail but they just gave me the generic email address: [email protected]

No more detail was provided.


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

tirupoti said:


> They just told me the name. I asked for the contact detail but they just gave me the generic email address: [email protected] No more detail was provided.


I will try this email ,thanks buddy! I will keep u updated if I get news.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

nickzhangnan said:


> I will try this email ,thanks buddy! I will keep u updated if I get news.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yes... please let me know if you receive any reply from this address


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy to see all May 263111 brothers united here 

On the bright side, seeing more people with application lodged in May makes me think that there's nothing wrong with mine... just bad luck.

Let's be patient and wait... I saw on the 263111 thread a guy from Pakistan who received his grant this week after almost 2 years... so from that perspective, we are not that bad 

Cheers


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> Happy to see all May 263111 brothers united here
> 
> On the bright side, seeing more people with application lodged in May makes me think that there's nothing wrong with mine... just bad luck.
> 
> ...


Of course you're not alone. 

For now there is no reason to worry about.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> Happy to see all May 263111 brothers united here
> 
> On the bright side, seeing more people with application lodged in May makes me think that there's nothing wrong with mine... just bad luck.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I see you guys - 263111- are well connected here. Very impressive circle you have got by this time!!

Wish 261313 June folks too had a similar circle.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Any news brave May warriors?

Over here, it's all the same.

Good luck to all of us this Friday!


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> Any news brave May warriors? Over here, it's all the same. Good luck to all of us this Friday!


No new buddy, I sent a email to them and got only auto reply , they said enquiry will not be answered. If co is assigned, they will reply in 7 days.

Arunm86 said dibp is encountering system problem after upgrade last week and proceeding speed may vary from 3-6 months. Hope it will not happen.

Anyway I believe all of us will achieve it! Just wait, sometimes it is just a test for us , the one is observe us now ^_^

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello guys, 

I mostly see may applicants waiting for grant here, can y'all share the reason given by DIBP for exceeding the std 3 months processing time,??


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I mostly see may applicants waiting for grant here, can y'all share the reason given by DIBP for exceeding the std 3 months processing time,??


I'm doing my application through an agent, so I don't really know.
I guess in my case, it's partially my "fault" as I provided the last document only in the end of July. Still, I was expecting to receive the grant in early August...


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Hello guys, I mostly see may applicants waiting for grant here, can y'all share the reason given by DIBP for exceeding the std 3 months processing time,??


They did not give me reason, only said 75% of 189 applicants can be proceeded in standard timeslot : 3 months.

The operator said my case was assigned to team 6 and there is no dedicated co .

I guess they will first verify all docs and then assign the cases to case officers.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> Dear friend, I'm on the same boat. I provided the last document on July, 24th (my spouse's IELTS certificate), so I guess that's one of the things that is impacting my application. I called that DIBP number yesterday, but the recorded message says that if you have a CO allocated, you should call them... I have a CO, however I don't have their info as I'm doing my application through an agent. I spoke to my agent who says that this time frame is absolutely normal and I should not be comparing my application with others because each one has their own particularities. Are you a single applicant? What's ou ANZCO code? Did you have any issues with your medicals? Good luck to us! Here's my timeline in case you can't see my signature on your iPhone app: Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 | IELTS: 26/10/2013 (R:9 L:9 S:8 W:8) | ACS: Submitted 15/02/2014 - Received 17/04/2014 | EOI (65 points) : 22/04/2014 | Invite : 28/04/2014 | Visa 189 Lodged: 09/05/2014 | Medicals: 20/05/2014 | CO Allocated: 27/05/2014 | Spouse IELTS: 10/07/2014 (certificate provided to CO on 24/07/2014) | Grant: ??? |


Buddy, I received email from co team 8 CK and asked my wife's English education charge. my case is still in team 6 but handled by co in team 8 on behalf of team 6 co: CJB.
I sent a email to them asked the payment link.

FYI

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

nickzhangnan said:


> Buddy, I received email from co team 8 CK and asked my wife's English education charge. my case is still in team 6 but handled by co in team 8 on behalf of team 6 co: CJB.
> I sent a email to them asked the payment link.
> 
> FYI
> ...


Cool, thanks for sharing. This is a bit reassuring - it seems we are not completely forgotten after all.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

nickzhangnan said:


> Buddy, I received email from co team 8 CK and asked my wife's English education charge. my case is still in team 6 but handled by co in team 8 on behalf of team 6 co: CJB.
> I sent a email to them asked the payment link.
> 
> FYI
> ...


What's the wife's English Education charge ?


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

delhi_ankur said:


> What's the wife's English Education charge ?


she did not take IELTS exam ,so she has to take a 510-hour English training after boarding, which will cost me 4250 AUD :-(

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

nickzhangnan said:


> she did not take IELTS exam ,so she has to take a 510-hour English training after boarding, which will cost me 4250 AUD :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congrats you have finally heard something from CO. Your good news mudt be just around the cornere. It is now matter of a week or two.

I thought it was around 4800AUD when I last checked couple months back.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys does anybody who 189 May applicant have this status in immiaccount? 


> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## pratiik (Aug 19, 2014)

Anybody here who's status say finalised and still have not received the grant letter


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

May folks, any news? I am particularly interested in your status though I do belong to second half of June group. I wish you guys have the grants soon. Do not forget to share the news once you get it.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

pratiik said:


> Anybody here who's status say finalised and still have not received the grant letter


did you apply through an agent?


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

pratiik said:


> Anybody here who's status say finalised and still have not received the grant letter


Could you clarify what exactly is finalised in your immiaccount please.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

No news for me... the agony continues


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> No news for me... the agony continues


Chill bro. I absolutely understand you as my med status is declared as finalised but I still totally in the dark regarding y application.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

I hope to see good news about yoir applications. Seeing grant news from the applicants from 27. June.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> I hope to see good news about yoir applications. Seeing grant news from the applicants from 27. June.


Yeah, this gets me a little nervous - it really seems we were left behind for some reason!

Let's hope to hear good news this week.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

warlock233, any health related issues?


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> warlock233, any health related issues?


I have a condition called Gilbert's syndrome (it's harmless and doesn't require any treatment or medication, but since it causes jaundice, it can be easily confused with hep). I was graded B by the panel doctor.

According to my agent, my medicals were cleared in June. I don't how he knows about it - I assume that by now further exams would have been asked already since it's been more than 3 months since we went through medicals.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> I have a condition called Gilbert's syndrome (it's harmless and doesn't require any treatment or medication, but since it causes jaundice, it can be easily confused with hep). I was graded B by the panel doctor.
> 
> According to my agent, my medicals were cleared in June. I don't how he knows about it - I assume that by now further exams would have been asked already since it's been more than 3 months since we went through medicals.


It is ridicuolus that even medical clearance they are holding you up. I think you are in right position to ask DIBP with regard to the delay. You lodged in early May...More than 4 months, God. Guys from late June are getting the grant. 

I too have a medical condition of Hep B. So, I am real nervous at this point. I am planning to call DIBP in two weeks upon completion of 3 months. May God bless us!!


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Any news guys?

I'm getting VERY frustrated


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> Any news guys?
> 
> I'm getting VERY frustrated


Warlock, did you call DIBP? If not please do it w/o any delay. You might have seen many posts on this forum, they got grant or at least saw some progress after they called DIBP. So, your already on the path of 4 months completion, it certainly worth making a call to them which might remind them that you have been waiting for long time. You with Brisbane?


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Warlock, did you call DIBP? If not please do it w/o any delay. You might have seen many posts on this forum, they got grant or at least saw some progress after they called DIBP. So, your already on the path of 4 months completion, it certainly worth making a call to them which might remind them that you have been waiting for long time. You with Brisbane?


I haven't because I'm doing my application through an agent.
I don't even know which Team is looking at it... and I thought it wouldn't be good to call DIBP directly without knowing these details.

I called my agent yesterday and he said he sent a follow-up email to the CO. He insisted that the delay is related to the fact that we only provided the last docs in the end of July and also said that good news should be around the corner per his experience.

I regret doing this via an agent... I took this decision before realizing how much information is available here - so anyway, now I'm in a odd situation, I don't feel like I should call DIBP directly as they could get suspicious.

PS.: My agent is Mara registered, he is located in Sydney and has a good reputation - I know 2 different people who got their 189/190s with them, so despite all this, I still trust him.

Cheers


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> Any news guys? I'm getting VERY frustrated


Buddy, I got email from visa processing officer KG today And sent me invoice of VAC2 to pay English education charge of my wife.

I paid today and uploaded the receipt, sent email to claim payment done.

Now i am waiting again.


Did you get some information from co? my case is handled by team 8 on behalf of team 6, I don't know the situation before.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

nickzhangnan said:


> Buddy, I got email from visa processing officer KG today And sent me invoice of VAC2 to pay English education charge of my wife.
> 
> I paid today and uploaded the receipt, sent email to claim payment done.
> 
> ...


VAC2 = Grant in 2-3 working days ....... Sit back, have some tea, and gracefully wait for the golden email


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

nickzhangnan said:


> Buddy, I got email from visa processing officer KG today And sent me invoice of VAC2 to pay English education charge of my wife.
> 
> I paid today and uploaded the receipt, sent email to claim payment done.
> 
> ...


You should get it soon my friend!

I logged into my Immi account and noticed something strange: I sent my wife's IELTS test cert to my agent in July. He said he sent it to the CO.
Yesterday I called him requesting a follow up with DIBP/CO and surprisingly today I noticed that he has uploaded the certificate to my Immi account.

I hadn't noticed that he hadn't uploaded it before and I'm not sure sending it via email to the CO is sufficient.

Anyway, let's see what happens, one more day of hope this week  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

nickzhangnan said:


> Buddy, I got email from visa processing officer KG today And sent me invoice of VAC2 to pay English education charge of my wife.
> 
> I paid today and uploaded the receipt, sent email to claim payment done.
> 
> ...


Phewww. Very close to the grant, man. Be ready to celebrate it. It seems like they came to back in a week time frame. Good luck


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> You should get it soon my friend! I logged into my Immi account and noticed something strange: I sent my wife's IELTS test cert to my agent in July. He said he sent it to the CO. Yesterday I called him requesting a follow up with DIBP/CO and surprisingly today I noticed that he has uploaded the certificate to my Immi account. I hadn't noticed that he hadn't uploaded it before and I'm not sure sending it via email to the CO is sufficient. Anyway, let's see what happens, one more day of hope this week   Thanks everyone!


don't worry mate, be patient and confident to yourself, sooner or later we all will get it.

I suggest you push your agent call dibp to get some information. You can also call 131881 if you provide TRN number. At least we need to know whether co is assigned. It is important.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## leo128 (Aug 10, 2014)

Patience is they key bro.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

leo128 said:


> Patience is they key bro.


I know - as a pakistani, you are probably facing even worse delays.

And July folks are already getting their visas... and we're still here


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Dear brave MAY warriors,

I'm pasting here the same thing I posted on the 189 & 190 applicants thread:

Dear forum colleagues,

Today is a happy day here... we have finally received our grant!
We lodged the visa back in May and we delayed to provide the IELTS certificate for my spouse until the end of July. After that, it's been almost 2 agonizing months without ANY news from anybody.

We applied through an agent (with great regrets now) and we were in a very odd situation. My agent was sending follow up emails, but said that the application was still within the proper time frame. I was seeing people who lodged their visas in July getting their grants and I was freaking out.
I thought many times about calling DIBP, but I was afraid to do it since I didn't even know which CO team my application was with. I even called them a couple of times, but gave up after 15 minutes of wait. I felt I should call the proper GSM team and I that could cause even more problems calling a random team.

Today I took the courage and called them. I called the Adelaide GSM team (for no particular reason). I told the agent that I wanted to get an status since it had been 2 months since I had provided my last document and hadn't heard anything back. The agent asked for my personal data and then said they were waiting for my spouse's IELTS certificate. I told him I could see it on my immi account and he looked further and said that there was a problem and the file was not where it was meant to be, but now that I told him that it was there, he could see it - he said he fixed it and also that he was going to go over my application to see if anything else was required - at this point I really felt confident that I was going to get some good news tonight.

I went out to play football (I could barely play...) and rushed back home to my computer. When I looked at my email, there it was... the grant letter from my agent (who at this point has no idea I did his job by calling DIBP).

Anyway - what I want to share is: don't be afraid to call DIBP, but think twice before you do. I see people who lodged their visas in late July freaking out because they didn't hear anything back - and I guess in that case you need to be patient - I don't want to incentive people to call DIBP for no reason as this can potentially delay all other applications, but if you lodged it long ago, be courageous and do it.

THANKS TO THIS GREAT COMMUNITY. I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU. THANK YOU FELLOW STRANGER WHO TAKES TIME TO ANSWER QUESTIONS TO A STRANGER IN THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD!

I will sticky around to try to help and share what I learned here. It's been a great journey.

Pasting my timeline below for the Phone users who can't see signatures:
*Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111* | *IELTS*: 26/10/2013 (R:9 L:9 S:8 W:8) | *ACS*: Submitted 15/02/2014 - Received 17/04/2014 | *EOI (65 points) *: 22/04/2014 | *Invite *: 28/04/2014 | *Visa 189 Lodged:* 09/05/2014 | *Medicals:* 20/05/2014 | *CO Allocated:* 27/05/2014 | *Spouse IELTS:* 10/07/2014 (certificate provided to CO on 24/07/2014) | *Grant:* 17/09/2014 | *IED*: 08/02/2015

Cheers


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> Dear brave MAY warriors,
> 
> I'm pasting here the same thing I posted on the 189 & 190 applicants thread:
> 
> ...


WOWWWWW! Congrats buddy. I really wanted to see this happen for you. And your patience has been finally paid off. I feel very happy for you. 

Yes, per my experience, calling DIBP is very effective and makes things to roll on but we should call them after some reasonable length of time of waiting. 

Probably you may want to ask your agent to wire at least 30% of amount you paid them back to your account since it was really you who made it happen. 

Go May applicants Go!!


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

hi warlock233

Accept my congratulations. I'm glad to see that May lodgers are not forgotten.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello Warlock233,
Congratulations!!! I have been an avid fan of your IELTS Score. I am glad you finally got the GRANT.

Cheers.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

semaaustralia, tomato_juice and austrailadream: thanks a lot! you guys helped me keep my sanity. I really hope you get your good news shortly!

I went to sleep at 2am and woke up at 7am... I could barely sleep this night, too excited  

Cheers!!!


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> Hello Warlock233,
> Congratulations!!! I have been an avid fan of your IELTS Score. I am glad you finally got the GRANT.
> 
> Cheers.


Any news mate? You should have got it by this time. Already two after submission of 815.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> Any news mate? You should have got it by this time. Already two after submission of 815.


No news yet. Let's see how Friday goes....


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Relax during the weekend... and good luck next week!


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> Relax during the weekend... and good luck next week!


Hi Buddy, Congratulation first! I also get my visa granted today, 2 days after you ^_^

My case was handled by 3 COs, I guess it is the reason of delay.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

nickzhangnan said:


> Hi Buddy, Congratulation first! I also get my visa granted today, 2 days after you ^_^
> 
> My case was handled by 3 COs, I guess it is the reason of delay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


WOW, congratulations!
I'm happy for your!

I hope the other guys here get it soon too.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

nickzhangnan said:


> Hi Buddy, Congratulation first! I also get my visa granted today, 2 days after you ^_^
> 
> My case was handled by 3 COs, I guess it is the reason of delay.


Congrats with visa granted. 

Are you also May applicant?


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Congrats with visa granted.
> 
> Are you also May applicant?


He's the one who started this thread lane:


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> He's the one who started this thread lane:


OOOPS  My fault.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Is there anybody else who lodged visa application in May 2014 and still without grant?


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys, finally I've been visa granted. Sincerely appreciate this forum and all forum members. My full timeline below: 

ACS: 04/09/2013 - 02/12/2013; 08/01/2014 - 24/03/2014
IELTS GT: 15/03/2014
189 EOI Submitted: 04/04/2014
Invite Received: 12/05/2014
Visa Lodged: 16/05/2014 
CO: 05/06/2014
PCC: 19/06/2014
eMedical: 23/06/2014
Form 815: 16/09/2014
VETASSESS: 24/06/2014
Form 815 (re-submit): 02/10/2014 
Visa Granted: 03/10/2014
First Entry Before: 17/01/2015


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, finally I've been visa granted. Sincerely appreciate this forum and all forum members. My full timeline below:
> 
> ACS: 04/09/2013 - 02/12/2013; 08/01/2014 - 24/03/2014
> IELTS GT: 15/03/2014
> ...




Pozdravlayu !

I told you, Form 815 means you're in the clear


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Pozdravlayu !
> 
> I told you, Form 815 means you're in the clear


**** mate,

Thank so you so much.


----------



## nickzhangnan (Aug 6, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, finally I've been visa granted. Sincerely appreciate this forum and all forum members. My full timeline below: ACS: 04/09/2013 - 02/12/2013; 08/01/2014 - 24/03/2014 IELTS GT: 15/03/2014 189 EOI Submitted: 04/04/2014 Invite Received: 12/05/2014 Visa Lodged: 16/05/2014 CO: 05/06/2014 PCC: 19/06/2014 eMedical: 23/06/2014 Form 815: 16/09/2014 VETASSESS: 24/06/2014 Form 815 (re-submit): 02/10/2014 Visa Granted: 03/10/2014 First Entry Before: 17/01/2015


now tomato nervous become tomato happy!!! ^_^

Congratulations buddy, u deserve it!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, finally I've been visa granted. Sincerely appreciate this forum and all forum members. My full timeline below:
> 
> ACS: 04/09/2013 - 02/12/2013; 08/01/2014 - 24/03/2014
> IELTS GT: 15/03/2014
> ...


Congrats, your efforts paid


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, finally I've been visa granted. Sincerely appreciate this forum and all forum members. My full timeline below:
> 
> ACS: 04/09/2013 - 02/12/2013; 08/01/2014 - 24/03/2014
> IELTS GT: 15/03/2014
> ...


Congrats my friend! I'm happy for you.

Like mine, your First Entry Date came from "nowhere". You did PCC and Medicals in June, how come they gave you the FED for 17/1/15?

Cheers!!


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> Congrats my friend! I'm happy for you.
> 
> Like mine, your First Entry Date came from "nowhere". You did PCC and Medicals in June, how come they gave you the FED for 17/1/15?
> 
> Cheers!!


Thank you warlock233

To be honest I have no idea why it is so. Anyway it's better than nothing.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, finally I've been visa granted. Sincerely appreciate this forum and all forum members. My full timeline below:
> 
> ACS: 04/09/2013 - 02/12/2013; 08/01/2014 - 24/03/2014
> IELTS GT: 15/03/2014
> ...


That is it, buddy!! Your patience has been finally paid off. I am really happy for you. Though it took longer than expected but when you were asked for health undertaking I was pretty sure your grant was on the way itself. 

Congrats!!!


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

austrailadream said:


> That is it, buddy!! Your patience has been finally paid off. I am really happy for you. Though it took longer than expected but when you were asked for health undertaking I was pretty sure your grant was on the way itself.
> 
> Congrats!!!


Thank you my friend. We eventually made it. :bounce:


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Thank you warlock233
> 
> To be honest I have no idea why it is so. Anyway it's better than nothing.


I agree. I was making plans to fly to SYD in March, but had to change them.
Anyway, you have a weekend to celebrate now :tea::tea::tea:


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> I agree. I was making plans to fly to SYD in March, but had to change them.
> Anyway, you have a weekend to celebrate now :tea::tea::tea:


Yes, it is odd. My IED is before Mar 5 th. I am not sure how DIBP came up with the date. I wish I could have given little longer. On the grant letter it says the date is no way changeble. :-(. Keep this thread alive and update with the progress.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

I guess we all were graded "B" on medicals, maybe it has something to do with it.
For "normal"  people it seems the rule is really 12 months after medicals or PCC.

Anyway, we got it and that's what matters!


----------

